# Super high nitrites!



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

I am trying to cycle my 150 gallon tank right now. I have been adding ammonia until it reaches 2ppm every 24 hours. Right now my ammonia is at 1ppm and nitrites are at about 10ppm and nitrates are at 40ppm. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just keep doing what you are doing...and quit freaking out every time something happens that you don't quite understand....lo...
remember the "little bo peep rhyme......"leave them alone and they will come home ; wagging their tails behind them...
i think you'll be fine....


----------



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

So one day will my nitrites just drop all of a sudden?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Pretty much. I would hold off on adding too much ammonia- keep that closer to 1ppm you don't want your nitrites to stay high for long. As long as you keep it at about 1.0 ammonia you should be good to go. That you already have 40ppm Nitrate means you will probably see a nitrite drop soon. 

It will just one day happen  I would guess inside the next week. Don't hold me to that though LOL.


----------



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you obsidian! I want to hold you to that because I want the nitrites down so bad! But I will forgive you if it doesnt happen!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

it will happen, maybe 2 weeks maybe 10... just keep getting ammonia to 1ppm and be patient, don't think nothing is happening and add bacterial boosters, it is happening and will get there.
one day you will see a drop, but keep doing it at 1ppm till you see 0, nothing else matters except 0


----------



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

ok thank you weedkiller!


----------



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

So when I add the ammonia to 1ppm of ammonia do I wait 24 hours and then do it to 1ppm again after 24 hours? Or do I add ammonia 3 or 4 times a day to keep it at 1ppm ammonia all day?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

If after 12 hours your ammonia is 0 take it to 1ppm, if its higher then 24 hours


----------



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok awesome thanks!


----------



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

my tank is officially cycled!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

So your ammonia and nitrites return to 0 in a short time after you add ammonia?
Check your nitrates, if its high do a 90% water change and add ammonia again and recheck ammonia and nitrites..... if it returns to 0 in a short time well done go get some fish


----------



## l300lover (Jan 18, 2013)

Yup everything is cycled I did what you told me weedkiller. Gonna get me a wolf fish and a big common pleco. Thank you guys so much for all your help!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

No problem and good luck.... make sure you add ammonia till you get the fish and obviously 0 before they go in


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

glad to see the tank is finally cycled kid....your patience has paid off.....the very best of luck to you..


----------

